

How to Hire a Players – A YC Company Perspective - kentf
https://www.greenhouse.io/blog/how-we-hire-tilts-a-method-recruiting-model

======
sirbetsalot
I think one of the hardest thing about hiring is that if I am an "A" player, I
am usually financially sound because of it and I just don't want to put in
months of effort trying to get a job at a good work environment.

Usually jobs just find me, but I don't really need them and often I see cool
openings in San Francisco (I live in Canada) but I just don't go after them.

I think about having to make a cool resume that stands out, having to do all
the social media stuff, (i just want to program in the top 1%, not be some
social god and I only use snapchat these days) It just gets tiring for a 35
year old. (do startups even hire 35 year olds? probably not.)

Can I program? Oh yes, when I dig in, I top perform and give everything to the
people I work for. In my opinion most of the top talent goes unnoticed and are
not offered top positions, simply because they couldn't bother with the hiring
process. Meanwhile these companies have to siphon through a glut of bottom
performers who are trying to get in cool companies (and wont) because they are
desperate to get their foot in and learn.

If the great valley of silicon, lol, can do anything for startups, it would be
to better promote services and technologies that match up people with good
jobs.

I would love to solve a problem online say in machine learning or Erlang or
something and just SHOW how I top perform instead of having to reach out for 3
months wasting time talking to hiring managers. No thanks. I already make
enough money you know? Just my two cents I guess.

